# NEC Requirement For Lighting in Offices and Hallways



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Randy L said:


> Can anyone help me with the current NEC lighting requirements for general office areas and hallways? My work is trying to find ways to conserve electricity and I think we might be able to take the middle flourescent tube out of the 3-tube fixtures.


that isn't a NEC controlled situation. In Michigan, it is the health department for some situations and OSHA (MIOSHA) for others and the local or even state building department for others.

Not sure how many "bosses" there are in other states but the NEC isn't one of them.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Randy L said:


> Can anyone help me with the current NEC lighting requirements for general office areas and hallways? My work is trying to find ways to conserve electricity and I think we might be able to take the middle flourescent tube out of the 3-tube fixtures.


The illumination requirements for commercial buildings comes from the building codes and energy codes. I would suggest that you contact your local building department to see what your local requirements are.

Chris


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Randy, previously you stated in another post that you were at a youth facility. Do you know if they are ACA (American Correctional Association) accredited? If so they have guidelines to follow for certification. However, your state should also have standards set for engery conservation as well.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

I believe here in the Richmond area it's the same FC's required for egress which falls under our uniform statewide building code, so what has been stated, it's more of a local/state thing. I haven't tried it before but make sure if you remove one tube, the others still burn. Don't remember if the t-8's work the same as the t-12's.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

HIT HIM !!!!:boxing:




OOPS! Wrong thread! Sorry.


----------

